# Satoh Beaver fuel injectors - repair or replace?



## George Martin (Apr 24, 2018)

I just bought a Satoh S370D two cylinder diesel tractor It won't start unless I pull it with another tractor and release the clutch. Cranking speed is good and it spews puffs of black smoke but will not catch. Compression is 340 on both cylinders. It runs smoothly and seems to have good power after it gets pull started. I have checked the valves adjustment and is within spec. Air path is clear. Both glow plugs are fine and get power (I have even used a jumper directly from the battery). It won't even restart when hot. I have viewed prior posts that say a bad spray pattern from the injectors can cause non starting issues. Can these be cleaned or rebuilt? Where can I get parts? Thanks.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy George, welcome to the tractor forum.

I had the injectors on my Ford 3600 serviced more that 25 years ago and it made a world of difference with the engine performance. It has run very well ever since. I took my injectors to a local man that rebuilt injection pumps and serviced injectors. He tested them while I was there, and demonstrated to me that all 3 needed service.


----------



## George Martin (Apr 24, 2018)

sixbales said:


> Howdy George, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> I had the injectors on my Ford 3600 serviced more that 25 years ago and it made a world of difference with the engine performance. It has run very well ever since. I took my injectors to a local man that rebuilt injection pumps and serviced injectors. He tested them while I was there, and demonstrated to me that all 3 needed service.



Thanks for the reply sixbales. I continued with my research and downloaded the Mitsubishi KE70 engine service manual which says that the injectors should be serviced every 200 hours. Since my tractor dates back to the 1980s, it probably has thousands of hours and never been done. I found nozzles for my injectors at $3.50 each plus negligible shipping, total just over $10. Guess that I'll have a project when they get here.


----------



## perrykyle05 (Oct 27, 2021)

George Martin said:


> Thanks for the reply sixbales. I continued with my research and downloaded the Mitsubishi KE70 engine service manual which says that the injectors should be serviced every 200 hours. Since my tractor dates back to the 1980s, it probably has thousands of hours and never been done. I found nozzles for my injectors at $3.50 each plus negligible shipping, total just over $10. Guess that I'll have a project when they get here.


Where abouts did you happen to find this kit? I just picked up the same tractor and I’m having the same exact issue that you are. I looked online for injectors but couldn’t find any.


----------

